# Pioneer vsxD209 receiver



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I have recently connected a Coby surround system to my receiver and its finally working great when I use my blue ray player and my VCR, but no matter what mode I put the receiver in there's no sound coming through the speakers when I,m just watching TV.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you taken the audio out from the tv and connected it to the tv/sat inputs on the receiver?


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

yes thats how its hooked up


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmm... Have you checked the settings on the TV to make sure the output isn't muted or turned down?

It's probably going to be something simple.


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you're right, its gotta be something I just havent tried yet. I'll keep tinkering with it


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Check your Kuro setting..It should be turned off if you don't have a Pioneer. TV..


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I dont know what a Kuro setting is and I'm sure it's not on my Dynex HDTV or my receiver unless it's called something else


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

All Pioneer receivers have a Kuro setting..
I think you access it through your audio parameters, but I can't recall for sure off hand..
You will find the information in your instruction book on how to turn it off..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've just found it in my manual..
It's called KURO link..To access it, go into your onscreen menu and select "System Setup" > "Other Setup" > select "KURO LINK"..set to OFF..


----------

